# Boothcreeks 2014 Lambs!



## boothcreek (Jan 24, 2014)

Got our first Lambs of the 2014 season this AM!

Nona had a set of twins, a ewe and a ram lamb.







The ewe Lamb









The ram lamb


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2014)

Well those are just too adorable!


----------



## Ruus (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Heather (Jan 24, 2014)

May I ask how cold it is there?  We are in the middle of another polar vortex here in central Indiana and I have two ewes that could go any day.  I am so very nervous!


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 24, 2014)

-15C at night and between -7C and +3C during the day(depending on if its sunny or not, lately its been miserable). We got it rather warm for end of January, usually we are lambing at -32C to - 26C end of Jan. Not sure what that would be in F ?
Lambs get born in the snow, usually stay in the snow. With our rather warm temps for the season its a bit humid and damp so I tossed them under the roof where there is some dry hay to bed down in and dry properly but no they moved right back out into the snow. Havent lost a lamb to exposure yet *knock on wood*.
Yes you will see them shiver at first but only until the undercoat dries(a few hours), then they barely seem to notice the cold.


----------



## Ruus (Jan 24, 2014)

boothcreek said:


> usually we are lambing at -32C to - 26C end of Jan. Not sure what that would be in F ?



That's between -15°F and-25°F, roughly. Sheep may be able to stand temperatures that cold, but I think I'd die! *Brrr*

Edit: typo


----------



## boothcreek (Jan 24, 2014)

Its not that bad, as long as it isn't humid. If its humid then its absolutely disgusting, -5 feels like -15 then and no matter how much you heat you feel like an icicle.


----------



## elevan (Jan 24, 2014)

Absolutely adorable!  Congratulation!


----------



## boothcreek (Feb 27, 2014)

Well, I haven't posted on here in a while, was too cold to take the camera out there to take pics(I produce no body heat to speak of so I am not hanging outside in -35 trying to snap a picture, I will have no functional digits left lol). 0 and sunny today(so +15 in the Sun!!!) so caught up on picture taking a bit.

First, some new pics of Nonas boy/girl twins from the start of the topic:
ewe lamb




Ram lamb





Cari had Twin rams on Feb 2nd(center and right) :










Nora had Twins on Feb 13th, a little ram and ewe pair.
Nora is a first time mommy and was a bit freaked out by the much smaller and more vocal ewe lamb, so I ended up pulling her to bottle raise(she lives with the herd again already).

Nora and her Ram lamb:




and "little-bit", her ewe lamb I am raising with the bottle:




little-bit(center) hanging out with Caris twin boys:





last but not least(for now), Inari my oldest Mouflon ewe gave birth to a nice little AbbXMouf Ewe lamb on Feb 14th.


----------

